# [C H I N A] new pictures collection ...



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

wow beautiful pics
we want more


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Guangzhou




































































































the following ones comes from Guangzhou new CBD(in building), maybe in 5years it would be another crazy place.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

To be frankly, I hate the buildings like this style, just ugly!
I hope cities in middle/west china would be more and more beautiful!
yes, they do, cities such as chongqing/xi'an is charming!


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, impressive buildings but where are all the people??

seems they all work 12h a day.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

hah?



Raveolution said:


> wow, impressive buildings but where are all the people??
> 
> seems they all work 12h a day.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

wow, chongqing?
I can't breath, ha,


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Raveolution said:


> wow, impressive buildings but where are all the people??
> 
> seems they all work 12h a day.


from street level pics, you can see ocean of people.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Xiamen, fujian province
all these photos are from xiamen new CBD(in building too), ha, why so many chinese cities are in building its new CBD, Nanjing, Guangzhou, Hangzhou..., 
so after 5 or 6 years, ....
yeah, I love them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

EEplus said:


> wow, chongqing?
> I can't breath, ha,


Awesome pic indeed


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

*Guangzhou 2008.*

Where are people? 
This is Guangzhou, famous Beijin Lou , buy your " Breitling" or "Rolex" for 8 Euros. Do not go for a first offer. Bargain down to quoter of offered value. 











And this is a external decoration at Pazhou Complex. Note dimension of a first flor and real bonsai on the wooden deck. These callotas has 3,5-4 m in diameter. 










This is new GZhou metro. At the precious moment where are no people.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

lol, Since you mention Pazhou exhibition center and the metro, I guess you went to Guangzhou for the Canton Fair, right?



Goyazny said:


> Where are people?
> This is Guangzhou, famous Beijin Lou , buy your " Breitling" or "Rolex" for 8 Euros. Do not go for a first offer. Bargain down to quoter of offered value.
> 
> And this is a external decoration at Pazhou Complex. Note dimension of a first flor and real bonsai on the wooden deck. These callotas has 3,5-4 m in diameter.
> ...


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

No Fair as Canton Fair.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Dalian, liaoning province*


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Dalian, more*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beautiful dalian.


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

wow!


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Dalian seems pretty clean, and they have some kinda style.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

A quote from the Mayor of Dalian

"We don't build parks in the city, we build the city in a park"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Goyazny said:


>


That man looks like Kevin Spacey very much


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

cool~



christos-greece said:


> That man looks like Kevin Spacey very much


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Chengdu, sichuan province*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like those buildings/towers in Chengdu city


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

I love the road railings, brings out the Chinese feel


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

great chengdu ,loved.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Olympic Park Night(Beijing 2008)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

EEplus said:


>


From those pics i like most the Bird's nest :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Jaw-dropping progress. Can't wait to visit.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Xian, shanxi province


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

more Shanghai pics


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

and more....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ina555 said:


> more Shanghai pics


This is very nice, those towers are great


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Shanghai skyscrapers are just so amazing, they just make you go wow.


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

This is nuts.
Gee...I f I would have an office like this one, I would change my view to a world.
Standing there in a morning, drinking coffee , I imagine that I would became real S.O.B to other people. 










Look at that!
My,my....


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> That man looks like Kevin Spacey very much


Nobody have told me so.
I showed your comment to my wife and she almost peed in laughter.
Christos, check your tread Amazing Greece, when I have posted you comment about " where is Pireaus", there is a pic with same man with his cousin Stelios in front of one of bars at Microlimano.
BTW, Stelios is grand-grand son of famous Singrou, who has an avenue in Athens. If you are not Athenian , this is avenue from Pireaus to the nort , ends near Omonia.

Sorry for off!


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

Goyazny said:


> This is nuts.
> Gee...I f I would have an office like this one, I would change my view to a world.
> Standing there in a morning, drinking coffee , I imagine that I would became real S.O.B to other people.
> 
> ...


this is a good idea:lol:


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

more Dalian pics


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

Dalian pics


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

Dalian carry on...


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Great!


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Great!!


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Beijing pics*


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Suzhou, jiangsu province

Suzhou, one of the most famous ancient cities in china (more than 2500 years), which located about 70km from Shanghai and 180km from Nanjing.
Its GDP ranks the 5th in China mainland (the top 4 is Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou and Shenzhen).








Suzhou is composed by 3 parts: ancient suzhou, SND(suzhou new district)
and SIP(suzhou Industrial Park)


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

Beijing carry on































































CBD pano









CBD fresh fotos































































another CBD pano









CCTV before the fire


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Suzhou, jiangsu province
Suzhou, one of the most famous ancient cities in china (more than 2500 years), which located about 70km from Shanghai and 180km from Nanjing.
Its GDP ranks the 5th in China mainland (the top 4 is Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou and Shenzhen).








Suzhou is composed by 3 parts: ancient suzhou, SND(suzhou new district)
and SIP(suzhou Industrial Park)









Suzhou photo
PART1: ancient suzhou (no skyscrapers here, I think its one of the most charming place in china)







































































































































































































the city wall









ancient suzhou street level


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

So great!


ina555 said:


> Beijing carry on


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Suzhou photos
PART2: new suzhou (SIP & SND)


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

EEplus said:


> So great!


I don't know why but I cant see your pics...


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

anymore zhongguancun photos? hehe
These pics were token by me 3 years ago


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

I'm sorry, the pic sever is really terrible
maybe you can try to refresh you IE 



ina555 said:


> I don't know why but I cant see your pics...


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

EEplus said:


> anymore zhongguancun photos? hehe
> These pics were token by me 3 years ago


ha? so you are the photo taker..amazing
I just copy from skyscrapers.cn heh
actually I am living in zhongguancun now but I am not good at taking photos..:lol:


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

yah, but I never think I am good at taking photos, just because our city is really nice!



ina555 said:


> ha? so you are the photo taker..amazing
> I just copy from skyscrapers.cn heh
> actually I am living in zhongguancun now but I am not good at taking photos..:lol:


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Dalian is beautiful, so are photos.
But Suzhou is the marble!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Suzhou looks so elegant as it always be in Chinese history.
There's a classic Chinese saying, "Paradise above, Suzhou and Hangzhou below(上有天堂,下有苏杭)".


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wow,beijing clear blue sky.
love suzhou


----------



## thunder009 (Jan 1, 2008)

上海那几张夜景实在太强了，都有东京的感觉了。


----------



## Joshua_du (May 13, 2007)

Wow,太帅了,希望成都越来越好!


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

一下子冒出那么多中国人..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Suzhou town, especially old part is really beautiful, fantastic :cheers:


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

Scion said:


> A quote from the Mayor of Dalian
> 
> "We don't build parks in the city, we build the city in a park"


When WenShizhen 闻世震, Governor of Liaoning heard it, he replyed: "somebody build city like europe, he build rural like africa."


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

My ranking of Chinese cities:
1.Beijing
2.Suzhou
3.Hangzhou
4.Shanghai
5.HongKong
6.Xi'an
7.Chengdu
8.Nanjing
9.Xiamen
10.Dalian
Factors considered: Culture,Skyline,History,Environment....


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 4, 2009)

great pics


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*GuangZhou *new CBD


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)




----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)




----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

*Nanjing*: capital of jiangsu province.
























































































































































(c)copyright: JEANS(nanjing city)


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

EEplus said:


> *Nanjing*: capital of jiangsu province.


(c)copyright: JEANS(nanjing city)


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Hangzhou CBD (in building)









Hangzhou









Hangzhou street level









Ningbo new city









Ningbo


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Chinese cities are amazing. Apart from Beijing and Shanghai I've never heard of the others but they're so impressive. I'd love to travel around China one day and see first hand these amazing cities.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

MelboyPete said:


> Chinese cities are amazing. Apart from Beijing and Shanghai I've never heard of the others but they're so impressive. I'd love to travel around China one day and see first hand these amazing cities.


yes, chinese cities are in changing
you'll gain your unexpected


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The museum in the last picture of Ningbo was on the cover of the European architectural magazine MARK last month.
It was designed by the Hangzhou based architect, Wangshu(王澍), and it is very cool building indeed.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Shanghai


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Changzhou, Jiangsu


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Wujin, a county in Changzhou, Jiangsu


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Changzhou, Jiangsu


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Changzhou, Jiangsu


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Changzhou, Jiangsu


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Changzhou


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Suzhou, Jiangsu


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Dalian, Liaoning


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Dalian, Liaoning


----------

